# Salt Pics...Arrow eating damsel



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a pic of the Arrow crab munching on a damsel...he accidentaly dropped it and the brittle star snatched him up.









Here is my horseshoe swimming around. He does this all the time...and almost every morning he is stuck to an intake, I put sponges on the powerheads because he was always stuck to them.









Here he was...stuck to the intake....again.









Loving the salt..it is always something new.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

love the crab thing


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

damn!! so you are digging the salt water eh! cool







what did it cost you roughly to get a set-up underway? if you don't mind me asking







great pics


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i like your horseshow crab, have ug ot ne close ups?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh yeah....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nike, I had the tank, stand and filtration already.
Light...100.00
inverts...150.00
fish...150.00
rock, sand substrait...250.00
powerheads...50.00
salt, test materials...100.00
I think thats about it, and yes I am diggin it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think you should name the crab Innes


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think you should name the crab Innes

























GG that horseshoe crab is awesome. i was thinkin of gettin one when I had salt but never got the chance. Are they hard to take care of? I just might set up a small tank with saltwater inverts and a damsel or something.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think you should name the crab Innes


 Of course I did....but I pronounce it Ennis


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should name the crab Innes
> ...


 Thats appropriate..... rhymes with PE-NIS


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

:laugh: That Horseshoe Crab is a klutz.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

amusing crab, yes


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Nike, I had the tank, stand and filtration already.
> Light...100.00
> inverts...150.00
> fish...150.00
> ...










congrats again


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i love horseshoe crabs and arrow crabs!!! i think someone should start an all crab tank....... emerald, pom-pom, blue leg, red leg, arrow, horseshoe, etc


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

silly crab :laugh:


----------

